# PSA to PNW racer-types...



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

It's that time of year again on the Dry Side. 

The Wenatchee Omnium weekend is just a few weeks away. Great race, fabulous courses, scenery, and riding. Race them all, or pick your favorite poison. 

Since I am the sponsoring club's current village idiot (and I have no life), I will not be racing but rather driving pace car for the road race on Sunday.

Online registration is open on active.com (found in link below). Also, Red Lion Hotel is offering $20discounts.There are also two new hotels in town within a few miles of the downtown. Feel free to PM me if you need info on them.

All the other info you need is here: 

http://www.bikewenatchee.org/81/index.html


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

This is really tempting. I need a bike though; my "road bike" just wont cut it for a race since it handles like a noodle.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

waldo425 said:


> *This is really tempting*. I need a bike though; my "road bike" just wont cut it for a race since it handles like a noodle.


Waldo I didn't hear from you so I'm assuming you weren't "tempted" to the point of coming on over...be happy...the weather was atrocious for today's road race, complete with flooding and mud over the roadways. Made for some interesting chatter over the race radios....ha! 

All we needed was some pave and this would've been the Roubaix... except with six mile climbs at 6-15%... Ow. I think the Pro 1-2 men went up that beast 4 times.  

Pro 1-2 women went up it twice, lead woman spit the other girls out her @ss on climb one, and stayed away for the rest of the race. She was amazing!


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Waldo I didn't hear from you so I'm assuming you weren't "tempted" to the point of coming on over...be happy...the weather was atrocious for today's road race, complete with flooding and mud over the roadways. Made for some interesting chatter over the race radios....ha!
> 
> All we needed was some pave and this would've been the Roubaix... except with six mile climbs at 6-15%... Ow. I think the Pro 1-2 men went up that beast 4 times.
> 
> Pro 1-2 women went up it twice, lead woman spit the other girls out her @ss on climb one, and stayed away for the rest of the race. She was amazing!


Nope, I stayed on this side of the mountains for the first preseason races at the track. From the sounds of it I'm quite glad that I did since it was a great night of racing. 

On second thought --- that does sound like fun. 

I'm saving up for a new road bike right now so Ill for sure be out there next time. I think that it is about time that I start seriously doing some road racing.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Dry side, ha heh ...*

and a HA, to that!

Maybe I'll be fast enough to race when it dries out...


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Argentius said:


> and a HA, to that!
> 
> Maybe I'll be fast enough to race when it dries out...


Haha, actually having it be dry is really nice for a change.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

waldo425 said:


> Haha, actually having it be dry is really nice for a change.


frost on the windows of cars that I wasn't driving as I rode in this morning, but, I will take it!


----------

